# Trading mostly Series 5, some 1-3. LF mostly NPC cards, open to anything!



## Noelleniemeier (Apr 25, 2022)

Hello! I have a few duplicate cards I’m looking to trade, mostly from Series 5. My LF list is quite long as I just recently got into collecting cards so if you have something, feel free to message because chances are I will be down to trade for it. 

Willing to trade up to 3 regular cards in exchange for one LF NPC card. US only please. Thanks!


----------



## jadetine (Apr 25, 2022)

Hi there! 
I'm interested in 100 Walker, and would be willing to trade 1:1.

I can offer any 1 of the following:

SeriesNumberNameSeries 1040CurtSeries 4323KattSeries 4346PeeweeSeries 4363CeliaSeries 4365PeggySeries 4367AnnaliseSeries 4369SylviaSeries 4371SallySeries 4375BeckySeries 4379NibblesSeries 4383Hippeux


----------



## Noelleniemeier (Apr 25, 2022)

Hi! Would love to trade for your 363 Celia. I will DM you! 


jadetine said:


> Hi there!
> I'm interested in 100 Walker, and would be willing to trade 1:1.
> 
> I can offer any 1 of the following:
> ...


----------



## subMYru (Apr 25, 2022)

ill trade you 012 for 173. lmk if youre interested


----------



## Memorabilia (Apr 26, 2022)

Hi! Would you trade your Blathers for Jingle or Harriet?


----------



## Noelleniemeier (Apr 26, 2022)

Memorabilia said:


> Hi! Would you trade your Blathers for Jingle or Harriet?


I currently have another trade in the works for blathers, I’m sorry!


----------



## dongmoolsoup (Apr 28, 2022)

Do you still have 173 Julian? I can trade 7 Joan and 132 Vladmir


----------



## Cutie rusader2009 (May 1, 2022)

Would you trade 101 KK slider for 301 Isabelle?


----------



## moonphyx (May 1, 2022)

Would you trade 119 Felicity for 236 Freckles?


----------



## maddandrea (May 2, 2022)

I can trade you 004 Sable for 406 Blathers! PM me if you're interested!


----------

